# Filipino Dance - Tinikling and the candle dance



## arnisandyz

Remembering back in my childhood, I recall my sisters were part of Fil-Am Dance troop that performed at Cultural events.  I remember 2 distinct dances they would do and now see how it relates to FMA.

1. Tinikling - Basically two long (9ft?) heavy bamboo poles layed horizontally that is tapped and slammed together to the beat of music.  In between the opening and closing of the poles the dancers would step in and out - kind of like jump rope, but with more consequence!  Anyways Tinikling = replacement/ or triangle stepping 

2.  Candle Dance (don't remember the Tagalog name)  Dancer holds two candles, one in each hand. right hand circles counter clockwise inward toward the body and keeps going counter clockwise until your back where you started, the left does the same but clockwise.  Try it and tell me if you see any martial application.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Remembering back in my childhood, I recall my sisters were part of Fil-Am Dance troop that performed at Cultural events.  I remember 2 distinct dances they would do and now see how it relates to FMA.
> 
> 1. Tinikling - Basically two long (9ft?) heavy bamboo poles layed horizontally that is tapped and slammed together to the beat of music.  In between the opening and closing of the poles the dancers would step in and out - kind of like jump rope, but with more consequence!  Anyways Tinikling = replacement/ or triangle stepping
> 
> 2.  Candle Dance (don't remember the Tagalog name)  Dancer holds two candles, one in each hand. right hand circles counter clockwise inward toward the body and keeps going counter clockwise until your back where you started, the left does the same but clockwise.  Try it and tell me if you see any martial application.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy *



I've seen both these dances at a Filipino wedding (actually...it was a vow renewall). Very cool!!  

Applications? Definatily being able to coordinate your hands where each hand is doing something different, but in unison. Great for sinawali's.

I didn't see any real "direct" martial application to the folkdances, but a lot of indirect applications to training and skills.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I've seen both these dances at a Filipino wedding (actually...it was a vow renewall). Very cool!!
> 
> Applications? Definatily being able to coordinate your hands where each hand is doing something different, but in unison. Great for sinawali's.
> 
> I didn't see any real "direct" martial application to the folkdances, but a lot of indirect applications to training and skills.
> 
> :asian: *



Yes these dances are very intersting. THe Candle Dance also had candles on the young ladies heads. Very Talented. :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

I've also seen them done with glasses with liquid in them at the at the Toronto celebration of the PI independence day.


----------



## arnisandyz

Right hand circles counter clockwise inward toward the body and keeps going counter clockwise until your back where you started...

= #3 horizontal - wing block - umbrella block  #1 strike.  The movements are there if you look for them. but  I guess you could see any martial hand-stick movement in anything if you look hard enough.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz

THe Candle Dance also had candles on the young ladies heads. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Martial application = good for practicing balance - keeping the torso vertical, like walking with a book on your head. 

Am I "reaching" yet?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *THe Candle Dance also had candles on the young ladies heads. *



Martial application = good for practicing balance - keeping the torso vertical, like walking with a book on your head. 

Am I "reaching" yet? [/B][/QUOTE] 


Nope, I think it does teach good balance and foot work


----------



## Gulo

tinikling - basically footwork drills

pandanggo sa ilaw (tagalog) - replace the candle with a knife or short sword. make the moves as thrusts and see if it's any easier to block it. it's all part of the dance


----------



## DRAVEN

Hey Andy,  I was just talking to my mom about the dances n its relation to FMA.  The Spanish did ban the fighting arts, and like most cultures turned them into a dance as a way of practice.  The cup or candle dance also worked on defensive parries as well as pulusuts.  The now Tuhon Ray does it all the time.  
P.S. say hi to everyone for me.
RICH V.
PASADENA:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz

Hey Rich, are you guys coming down to Florida this January?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Hey Rich, are you guys coming down to Florida this January? *



Andy,


I assume you mean Rich V who posted above. If not then I do not have plans to come down in January. Although FLorida in January isounds godo to me. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz

Rich (P.),

Sorry, yes I ment "Draven" Rich...but if you are ever going to be in Florida let me know!  We would be honored to have you train with us.


----------



## Sun_Helmet

I have heard that the Tinikling also symbolizes a folk myth of a princess stuck in an earthquake inside her hut and a warrior arrives to rescue her. Thus, the footwork is done while the "earth" is shifting represented by the bamboo poles.

The most popular explanation was that of resembling the footwork of a Philippine version of a Heron . 

The final version is that this was a form of Spanish encomeinda system's punishment where natives were placed between freshly cut thorny poles of bamboo. The poles were then viciously slapped or clapped together against the native's feet. This was to increase their "work production". It seems the natives learned to adapt.



--Rafael--
Sayoc Kali
--------
-----------
--------
--------


----------



## Rich Parsons

Rafeal,

Thank you fore the feedback. This is good information.  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Rich (P.),
> 
> Sorry, yes I ment "Draven" Rich...but if you are ever going to be in Florida let me know!  We would be honored to have you train with us. *



Rich,

I agree with Andy 100%!!!

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Rich,
> 
> I agree with Andy 100%!!!
> 
> Palusut *




Thank You both, If I am ever down there I will let you know.

:asian:


----------



## SThiess

no Sorry, b-cuz of financial reasons, we wont be able to make it this Jan for the gathering.  I wont be able to make it down there this whole year, but the other guys might...Hope you'll see Denis, Gigie and our other buddy Jamie in August.  Anyway, keep us informed. 
Pasadena Crew


----------



## DRAVEN

How did i become STHIES..anyway it's RICH V. (DRAVEN)...:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

I have just received a Flyer for a Seminar with Janet Aalfs & Janice Totty for Saturday 17th of January from 1:00 PM to 3:30 PM at the Mejishi Martial Arts School located at : 247 Nine Mile Road Ferndale Mi 48220 (* Parking in the back *)

Contact Jaye Spiro at senseij@core.com

Ms. Aalfs is a 4th Degree in Modern Arnis under the Late GM Remy Presas, and Janice Totty is a student of the Tinikling Dance. 

I am not sure how much time will be dedicated to which, or if it is just a demonstration of the Dance?


----------



## bscastro

This thread brings me back to my college days when I used to do these dances and others with the Filipino-American Student Association...it was embarrassing though when I would show my little sister who had been doing it since she was 4-5 and she would go, "that's pretty good...but check this out." and she would whip out the candles, glass of water, etc. Then for good measure, two of her friends would come in with the tinikling sticks and she would do it at twice the speed I could do it..."What do you think about that, big brother, huh? What do you think about that!" I would whimper in a corner...oh, sorry, just having a moment! Just kidding about the last part, but there are a few other dances that have "similarities" to martial movements, including the maglalatik (the coconut dance).

However, one of my kali instructors told me that there were specific Moro "warrior" dances which were sort of like story telling dances which hid techniques within them. These were not the "folk" dances which we mentioned, but similar to Balinese warrior dances if anyone has seen those. If you haven't, they are very beautiful and interesting as well.

Bryan

It's been a while since I've posted. Good to be back on the forum.


----------



## arnisandyz

> _Originally posted by bscastro [/However, one of my kali instructors told me that there were specific Moro "warrior" dances which were sort of like story telling dances which hid techniques within them. These were not the "folk" dances which we mentioned, but similar to Balinese warrior dances if anyone has seen those. If you haven't, they are very beautiful and interesting as well.
> [/B]_


_ 

I've heard of these, but the Fil-Am Dance troop in our area doesn't do it. I talked to them one time about it a couple years  ago and we were going to help with some of the fight coreography under direction of someone that actually knows the play, but unfortunately nothing ever happened with it.

The way I heard it was  that there weren't really "hidden" techniques, they were all out in the open, someone slashes someone counters etc.  It was a play put on by the natives for the Spaniards retelling the war. I think the "hidden" part comes from the fact that the practioners were able to keep practicing Martial Arts after it was outlawed under Spanish rule by making it entertainment.  Don't know how accurate this is, but this is what I was told._


----------



## arnisandyz

http://www.oovrag.com/~oov/essays/essay2002b-1.shtml

Here is a pretty good essay/personal account of a Filipina Cultural Dancer/ Choreographer who trained with Leo Giron's Bahala Na orginization and eventually got some of the members (including Antonio Somera)  to work on the theatrical project.  Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## arnisandyz

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> *there are a few other dances that have "similarities" to martial movements, including the maglalatik (the coconut dance).
> 
> Hi Brian,
> 
> Is this the dance where the dancers have half-shell coconuts strapped to various parts of the body and tap them in a certain order or am I thinking of something different?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy*


----------



## krys

> The way I heard it was that there weren't really "hidden" techniques, they were all out in the open, someone slashes someone counters etc. It was a play put on by the natives for the Spaniards retelling the war. I think the "hidden" part comes from the fact that the practioners were able to keep practicing Martial Arts after it was outlawed under Spanish rule by making it entertainment. Don't know how accurate this is, but this is what I was told.




There are hidden movements in many of the muslim filipino dances.... actually some of the filipino silat juruhs I've learned have these same movements, what seems sometimes flowery can have very interesting martial art applications....


----------



## bscastro

> Is this the dance where the dancers have half-shell coconuts strapped to various parts of the body and tap them in a certain order or am I thinking of something different?



Yes it is. Some people say it resembles parrying movements and that the spots that are tapped are choke points on the body, but I think it is just a coincidence in this case. The movements are graceful and rhythmic, so they resembly FMA, but at least in this case, I think the similarity is more because of the mechanics of the body as opposed to a secret way to hide martial movements.

Bryan


----------



## arnisandyz

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> *Yes it is. Some people say it resembles parrying movements and that the spots that are tapped are choke points on the body, but I think it is just a coincidence in this case. The movements are graceful and rhythmic, so they resembly FMA, but at least in this case, I think the similarity is more because of the mechanics of the body as opposed to a secret way to hide martial movements.
> 
> Bryan *




I've seen this dance only once.  It had a very fluid and weaving hand motion to it, it looked very similar to siniwali to me.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I have just received a Flyer for a Seminar with Janet Aalfs & Janice Totty for Saturday 17th of January from 1:00 PM to 3:30 PM at the Mejishi Martial Arts School located at : 247 Nine Mile Road Ferndale Mi 48220 (* Parking in the back *)
> 
> Contact Jaye Spiro at senseij@core.com
> 
> Ms. Aalfs is a 4th Degree in Modern Arnis under the Late GM Remy Presas, and Janice Totty is a student of the Tinikling Dance.
> 
> I am not sure how much time will be dedicated to which, or if it is just a demonstration of the Dance? *



I gave a quick write up Here


----------

